# Schlundzähne vom Koi



## rainthanner (14. März 2007)

Hallo, 

falls jemand noch keine gesehen hat, hier ein Bild von Schlundzähnen, die ich von Zeit zu Zeit am Boden der IH finde: 









Absolut ein Grund, wenn ein Fisch mal ein paar Tage das Futter spuckt und allgemeines Unwohlsein zeigt. 
Futte sollte in dieser Zeit eingeweicht angeboten werden. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Annett (14. März 2007)

*AW: Schlundzähne vom Koi*

Hallo Rainer,

leider habe ich absolut keine Vorstellung wie groß "die Dinger" sind. Hast Du mal was zum Größenvergleich? :?
Aber krass, was es so alles gibt.


----------



## rainthanner (14. März 2007)

*AW: Schlundzähne vom Koi*

Besser so:  









Gruß Rainer


----------



## WERNER 02 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Schlundzähne vom Koi*

Hi Annette

Hier haste noch welche zum ankicken. Hier sitzen sie noch im Kiefer. Das mit dem Bild geht schon in Ordnung. 






Gruß
Werner


----------

